
Google’s Version of AirDrop for Android - adrian_mrd
https://www.thurrott.com/mobile/228747/this-is-googles-version-of-airdrop-for-android
======
brianna_dickey
sad to hear they're dropping plans for compatibility with iPhone in the new
iteration of Nearby Sharing

